# first bird dog - Brittany?



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, not exactly. I was given a grown GWP when I was in high school, but didn't know what I had and it probably wasn't trained worth a darn anyway.

Now I'm 39, married, and have three kids. My wife wants a dog, but one of those small cutesy dogs, which I'm not too excited about. I keep saying I want a bird dog.

The other day she asked me about a Brittany. I thought about it and it sounds like this could be a good idea. A smaller gun/bird dog which could come inside and be a good family dog too.

I don't hunt waterfowl, only upland, so I know I'm safe there. How are Brittanies with a wife who has dog allergies? What is the best way to keep them? The dog, not the wife. Chain or kennel? Can they be crated indoors at night? What do I look for in a puppy? I understand French Brittanies are genetically bred to hunt tight and close, but an American will hunt bigger in more open country. Any way to keep them hunting closer? 

Am I on to something or am I completely out to lunch?

Are there good breeders in Utah? How do I know a good breeder from a bad? Are KSL litters a safe bet, or should I steer clear? 

Suggestions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Brittanies are awesome hunting dogs and good family pets. They do shed and won't be worth a tinker's dam as far as keeping anyone's allergies under control in the house. The dog will be fine outside. Get a crate and let the dog sleep in it in the garage when the weather turns bad. Just line the crate with old blankets or a dog bed and you are good to go. Get a dog run for outside, not a chain. Put a sun shade over the run and build the dog a good house to sleep in.

Probably any Brittany from hunting parents will hunt for you. Just ask the breeder how much they hunt and how their dogs are used. If you want to spend some extra money for a really nice pup, this guy is a breeder whose dogs I have seen in person at AKC hunt tests. These are really nice dogs:
http://www.upperridge.com/page7.html


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've said in other posts that I'd take a Brittany over anything else. They are very similar to German Shorthairs. Very soft temperament. You'll never find a breed more eager to please than those two. You can find harder hunters but, like you, I have little kids and the Brittany is the ultimate dual-purpose. Like anything else, everyone has his own opinion. But I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Britt to you. 

PS My pup is an Upper Ridge pup. He's three now and is the best hunter I've ever had. Ducks, pheasants, grouse, chukars.... You name it.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like a Brittany would be perfect for our family.

I've left a voicemail for Rodney at Upper Ridge this evening. I also spoke with Linda at Sun Country Bretons in Surprise, AZ, but unfortunately cannot spend that kind of money. I'm looking forward to talking to Rodney. I spoke with Jeff Semmens with the Wasatch Front Brittany Club on the phone for about an hour last night and he was very helpful.

Thanks again for the help. I'm looking forward to bringing a new family member to our home.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I worked with a field trial trainer when I was younger(greates job ever, should have stayed with it). Anyway we ran springers. By the way you wouldn't go wrong with one of them either, except the allergy part. You can control the how close the dog stays to you by training with a check cord, simply use a cord the length you want the dog to stay.
I now run labs. My first lab had some good bloodlines, and I new the owner of mom, and I got a smart, natural hunting dog that didn't have any of the genetic problems the breed has. He lived to be 14. My second lab I got via the paper(pre ksl). I didn't know the parents, or bloodlines. He is a meathead, hard to train, not a natural hunter. I now have a pup(should be born hopefully this week) that has very good bloodlines. It is costing more, but the cost to me is worth it if it gives me a better starting point as a pup. As for the wife, mine isn't wild about chains or kennels, but I am thinking of giving her Fifty Shades of Grey for xmas so maybe that will change


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

OK, my wife gave me the go ahead on an Upper Ridge pup, but she said I absolutely must have it fixed. That being said, should I go with a female or male? I was originally wanting a female because, well, they don't act like males...marking their territory everywhere.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

My new lab pup will be a female, which hopefully will make it a little calmer and easier for my training partner(7yrold) to help me train her.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had three female Britts and two males, all fixed. I have had better success with the males. Can't give you any concrete reasons why, that just been my experience. The females were better problem solvers but the males were better hunters.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I met Ron & Tania, the parents of my soon to be new Brittany from Upper Ridge yesterday afternoon. Terrific dogs. March can't get here soon enough.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I already picked up a kennel off of KSL. Bought it the day before I put a deposit on a pup. It's one of those that you assemble the tubing together and wrap the chainlink around it. It's much bigger than the area I want to put it, but this design is easy to cut down to desired size. Our back yard faces East, and I plan on putting it on the patio against the house. Easy poop cleanup and the house will provide excellent shade in the summer.

There isn't a problem with kenneling on concrete is there? I plan to crate her indoors at night. I'm anticipating having a very inside dog, which means I'll be brushing and combing her often. The kennel is mostly for when nobody's home.

I've been reading as much as I can about training. I'll be ordering the book, "The Brittany: Amateurs Training With Professionals" and a puppy collar from Gun Dog Supply as soon as the pups are born. Then a check cord and blank pistol will be next.

It's hard to keep it a secret from my kids. I've already had the talk with them about IF we get a pup, how they can't train it to sit. I told them that IF we get a pup, that the first few months are very important and that their job is to play with the pup and that I'll be doing all the training so that she doesn't get confused and learn bad habits.

I still need a crate too. I guess a size large enough for an adult Brittany would be best, and put a wall up inside to shrink it down during the house training period. Exactly what size do I need for an adult Brittany? Airline plastic style is the type I'll be getting.

Can not wait!!


----------

